# Battery Memory Effect?



## Lauzy (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey guys, sorry if this goes in the Gaming forum or something but this is more of an electronic problem. 

Anyway, my xbox 360 controller has been losing life over the duration of time that I've been playing it. I thought it was the rechargeable battery that was dying so I went to Gamestop, bought a new battery, and charged it. But I charged it with the same controller that was dying. I realized that the controller was the problem after I first played with it. So after it ran out after playing with it for the first time (which was very short) I charged it with my other, better controller. But then the battery STILL did not charge up to what it should have charged up to and it still dies very quick (brand new battery). So I have a few questions:

1. Is this the memory effect that is taking place? 
2. Can I fix it, or did I just waste my money? 
3. ...Is it easy to fix? Im not experienced in fixing electronics or tech stuff.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

are teh two batteries (old & new) exactly the same mA-Hour rating ?

It could be that as ytou say the charger is not good .. normally a new rechargeable battery will require 14 hours to charge unless you are instructed otherwise by the charger or the battery manufacturer
battery memory usually happens after months of charge / recharge cycles and is hardly likely to happen after one or a few charges.

Check for bad contacts or any signs of corrosion around the batteries and the connecting terminals. This is most likely where you are having problems


----------



## Lauzy (Jan 10, 2009)

Well I have 2 controllers. One of them works perfectly fine and the other one seems to drain the battery very fast and sometimes it shuts off on me when I'm playing. I don't think the charger is the problem though because when I charge a battery using my good controller it charges fine. The problem is that, thinking that the battery was dying(Ive had the battery since I got a 360), I bought a new battery and charged it with my bad controller not knowing that the controller was the problem. This is a brand new battery and I would say it doesnt even last 2 hours. BTW the 360 controller only takes a few hours to charge, maybe only an hour if you leave it on while its charging.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

well like I asked .. are the two batteries exactly the same mAH rating .. also are they recommended for that rig .. I know little about your toys :grin: but a fair amount about charging batteries 

also as said before .. a new battery usually requires a long charge time 

in order to get a better picture I would need to know

1.what TYPE of battery you are using, 

2.using a voltmeter what voltage you are seeing when it is discharged and what voltage when charged a) when just charging b) when under load (playing a game)

3. using an Ammeter what is the a)initial charge current and b)the final charge current.
is there any current being used when not in use or charging (just sitting inside the controller)


----------



## Lauzy (Jan 10, 2009)

1. Not sure what you mean by type. I'm guessing you wanna know what its made from? Nickel metal hydride.

Sorry 2 and 3 are beyond me because I dont know what voltmeters or anmeters are. I'm not very savvy with this stuff.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Lauzy said:


> 1. Not sure what you mean by type. I'm guessing you wanna know what its made from? Nickel metal hydride.


That's close enough ..



Lauzy said:


> Sorry 2 and 3 are beyond me because I dont know what voltmeters or anmeters are. I'm not very savvy with this stuff.


I suspected as much .. it's not everyones' cup of tea and really nedds some experience to go farther .. 

you say that the battery in the "good" controller is working correctly, that tends to indicate that either the battery you purchased has not had sufficient charge to work properly or that it is faulty. Take it back to teh shop and tell them of your problems. On the packet that your battery came in , did it give "1st time" charging instructions and did you follow them to the letter?


----------

